# Añadir luz de reserva de combustible al marcador de nivel



## viroslash (Jul 28, 2008)

Buenas muchachos, queria hacerle una consulta:
Tengo una VW Gol modelo 95, primera generacion, el cual no tiene luz de testigo que indica cuando el nivel de combustible esta bajo.
La idea seria utilizar el voltaje que envia el flotante del tanque a la aguja del tablero y hacer algo que compare y cuando el voltaje es menos a 3v (por ejemplo) que encienda un LED. Alguien tiene información sobre esto o me puede dar una orientacion? Muchas gracias!


----------



## gerardo35 (Ago 15, 2009)

hola tengan cuidado con el tanque de gasolina, es muy peligroso, si por casualidad hacen un corto pueden ocasionar un accidente sin necesidad, informense bien, les recuerdo que un carro todo el chasis es tierra y eso incluye la gasolina y el agua, si tu inyectas una señal positiva a un circuito y el sensor es positivo, pueden hacer un corto con la gasolina que es tierra y asi de verdad no lovan a contas  tengan cuidado, cualquier información se las hare llegar...gracias


----------



## GABILON (Ago 16, 2009)

coincido con gerardo totalmente, es muy peligroso, ya dentro mismo del tanque se generan gases que emanan del mismo combustible, lo menos deseable sería tener allí voltaje dando vueltas, trata si es que estás decidido a hacerlo, de fabricar algún mecanismo por lo cual mecanicamente se te indique el nivel, y luego si, ya fuera del tanque usar caulquier dispositivo electronico. El mecanismo mas sencillo que me acuerdo es el de las motos tipo smash que tiene un flotador que accionan una leva, creo que deberias buscar la solucion por ese lado.
Pd: si le encuentras una solución satisfactoria, así como posteas tu duda, sería bueno ver la solución. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2009)

No es necesario "Tocar" al tanque de combustible.
Se puede tomar la tensión que va al instrumento en el tablero como señal para el comparador y con este activar la lámpara.


----------



## mistemasta (Jun 5, 2010)

hola a todos.
pues tengo una moto con una aguja que indica el nivel de combustible. nunca sé cuándo entra en reserva pues no lleva una luz que se encienda cuando quedan "x" litros y así saber que se entra en reserva, ni tampoco tiene una llave para pasar a reserva.
Entonces, me pregunto cómo es la señal que llega al marcador, ¿es una intensidad variable, un voltaje? Y luego, ¿se podría poner un LED que se encendiera cuando la aguja llegara a un nivel determinado? así se prendería en el cuadro ese led y se vería claramente que se entra en reserva.
Agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

> me pregunto cómo es la señal que llega al marcador, ¿es una intensidad variable, un voltaje?



Por la ley de Ohm , Ambos....

V=IxR donde V-Voltaje I-Intensidad de Corriente R-Resistencia..

el flotador tiene una resistencia variable...





> Y luego, ¿se podría poner un LED que se encendiera cuando la aguja llegara a un nivel determinado?



si....
pero necesitarias proporcionar información....
y realmete tener ganas de trabajar en el proyecto... 

Saludos...


----------



## mistemasta (Jun 5, 2010)

gracias por responder lubeck.
ganas tengo, y muchas, el problema es que mis conocimientos de electrónica son... mínimos, por decir algo. he montado el circuito de mariano nicolau de tacómetro con leds, pero porque él lo creó y puso los esquemas.
hasta donde yo llego, se trata de coger la señal que llega al medidor de combustible, y hacer que dispare algo al llegar a una determinada intensidad, que haga que se encienda un led. pero eso es lo que yo entiendo, y cualquier parecido con la realidad, puede ser pura coincidencia.
ni idea de si se necesita un integrado, o condensadores, o qué, para que te hagas una idea de mis conocimientos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

lo puedes lograr con un solo transitor.....

debes medir de cuanto es la resistencia total  del flotador ... y partiendo de ahi se hacen los calculos para determinar el valor de un preset...
necesitarias....

1 preset
1 transistor npn BC548
1 multimetro...
1 led
1 resistencia 1k
 y creo que nadamas.... 

sabe medir la resitencia del flotador? 
si sabes como de cuanto es?


----------



## mistemasta (Jun 5, 2010)

me imagino que para medir la resistencia del flotador tengo que buscar los cables que salen del depósito, colocar ahí el multímetro y medir la resistencia, ¿no?
si es así, pues puedo hacerlo (diox, menudo curso de electrónica rápida que voy a hacer)
gracias por molestarte en responder, lubeck


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

Si....
tomas el multimetro y lo pones donde tiene el simbolo de Ohms o tiene algo como
200  2k  20k 200k  2M etc y te da una lectura....

puede salir un solo cable del tanque... entonces es el cable y el chasis de la moto y te fijas el valor maximo....
imagino que deberia rondar por lo 100k pero no estoy seguro....

si no fui claro postea...


----------



## mistemasta (Jun 5, 2010)

lubeck eres un fenómeno, gracias por responder tan rápido.
verás, tengo los siguientes datos "oficiales" de la moto, es del libro de taller.



según esto, depósito a tope serían 1-5 ohmios, y depósito vacío 103-117 ohmios (no ibas desencaminado tú con 100).
Bien, ya tengo la resistencia, ¿cómo gestiono ese valor?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

Mira esto es lo mas sencillo....

VR2 es la resistencia de tu tanque...
y 
VR1 es un preset de 10 Ohms
no es lo mas proligo pero funciona... se podria hacer una configuracion darlington, pero yo creo que esto es muy sencillo y suficiente...
con vr1 ajustas el nivel.....


----------



## mistemasta (Jun 5, 2010)

¡gracias lubeck!

hasta donde yo entiendo:
vr2 resistencia de depósito
vr1 preset de 10 ohmios
luego resistencias de 10k y de 1k
q1 es un transistor npn bc547b
b1 es positivo de batería a 12v
y D1 es el led, típico, de 5 mm y 12v
¿estoy en lo cierto?

si es así, ahora a montar el esquema para conectarlo y prepararlo en una placa de prueba.
ahora a esperar a la semana que viene para comprar componentes...
¡¡gracias!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

Oye mistemasta mejor arma este....

creo que en el otro te lo complicarías mas en la conexión.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2010)

mistemasta dijo:


> hola a todos.
> pues tengo una moto con una aguja que indica el nivel de combustible......


Retira el sistema de medición por flotante del tanque de combustible y mira si este no tiene ya incluido un contacto para activar una lámpara indicadora de reserva, no sería raro que lo posea pero no se emplee en tu moto.


----------



## mistemasta (Jun 6, 2010)

lubeck eres un fenómeno 
la semana que viene pruebo a comprar los componentes y armar el esquema último que me indicas.

fogonazo, gracias por apuntar tu solución. Y pregunto yo, ¿te refieres a que tenga un conector extra que no se utiliza? es decir, mirar la tapa del aforador que va en el tanque, y comprobar cuántos contactos salen y cuántos se utilizan ( o sea, cuántos llegan a algún sitio y se conectan en algo, no que se queden muertos por ahí). 
Lo miraré.

me encanta este foro, siempre dispuestos a colaborar y a ayudar.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

> no sería raro que lo posea pero no se emplee en tu moto.



muy cierto..... se me escapo.....



> mirar la tapa del aforador que va en el tanque, y comprobar cuántos contactos salen y cuántos se utilizan



yo diría que inclusive en el medidor que esta dentro del tanque... si es que... capte a lo que se refiere fogonazo...

saludos....


----------



## mistemasta (Jun 6, 2010)

¡gracias!
me extraña que lo tenga porque la moto, una burgman 250 del año 2000, no lo trae de serie, ningún modelo, con lo cual me imagino que el fabricante no lo tiene aunque sea capado.
de todas maneras, echaré un ojo a ver qué veo.
y entretanto, montaré el último circuito de lubeck.
:estudiando:


----------



## colmenares58 (Jun 12, 2010)

hola a todos pregunto alguien tiene un circuito de varios leds cosa que a medida que baje el nivel se vayan apagando leds les agradeceria


----------



## lubeck (Jun 12, 2010)

tienes el livewire....
ahi viene un ejemplo de como hacerlo....

en lugar del termistor pones flotador del tanque....


----------



## colmenares58 (Jun 12, 2010)

gracias lubeck por el diagrama quisiera que me colaborara en los valores de los potenciometros de verdad muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

segun el diseño del livewire el de ajuste(Vr2) es de 4.7k  y  de  470k(Vr1)
podrian ser.... imagino los valores mas próximos comerciales.... incluso multivueltas o preset... 

saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 14, 2010)

hola,Estoy siguiendo este proyecto porq me interesa para mi moto,lo simule un el livewire pero la barra solo muestra cambios despes bariar 30% el flotante,osea,30% menos del valor total de la resistencia del flotante,se puede de alguna manera solucionar???
Porque bariando el preset vr1 solo obtengo q a la mitad del recorrido del flotante tenga solo 3 leds encendidos .,y los primeros 3 se apagan enseguida apenas muevo el flotante.Se puede cambiar algo para q sea mas presiso,Desde ya muchisimas gracias por toda la ayuda q me han prestado con sus aportes.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 14, 2010)

a ver prueba este....


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 14, 2010)

Gracias por responder tan rapido lubeck,el tema es q omiti un dato,la resistencia variable dentro del flotante trabaja en el rango de 80 ohms al minimo y 330  lleno,y con ese balor no me marca nada el circuito,recien me di cuenta de ese detalle,


----------



## lubeck (Jun 14, 2010)

entre la resistencia del flotante y la r1 se forma un divisor de corriente.... cambia el valor de R1 hasta que te quede como te agrade.....

prueba r1 con 330 ohms

vr3 seria el flotante....

saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 14, 2010)

He heyyyyyyy Anduvo alpelo cambiando r1 por 2k y vr1 al 5%.Muchas gracias por la ayuda,con el otro esquema aunque es casi igual por mas variación q hiciera no caminaba,Ahora a soldar se a dicho,Gracias de nuevo lubeck.
A y para todo el q tenga una 110 con estos volores (R1 2K , VR1 5% , VR2 15% y El flotante de 80 ohmios a 330 lleno)en este esquema anda joya.
Gracias denuevo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 14, 2010)

Puedes subir el esquma de como te quedo pero en jpg... para dejarlo para la comunidad?

gracias...
saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 14, 2010)

Aca Les dejo el esquema
La imagen no es jpg pero la extraen y se abre con el visor de imagenes de XP

Los materiales estan en el rar
Esto es todo; en una placa de 3x3 entra todo y cave dentro del tablero en el lugar que deja el medidor con aguja)

Espero q les sirva.Recuerden q es para un flotante de una 110.

Ojo el esquema y la ayuda me la dio lubeck agradescanle a el.

Uvo un pequeño error en mi multitester por falta de bateria no me marco el punto desimal,
Asi q el flotante trabaja en 33 ohms lleno y 5,5 ohms vacío.

Pero cambiando R1 por 100 Homs y VR1 al 25% anda joya.
Como dijo lubeck cambiando el valor de R1 de-acuerdo a su flotante anda en cualquier moto.
Y después regular con VR1.

Disculpen el Error,Fackin Batería


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 15, 2010)

Che lubeck te hago una consulta mas,o a cualquiera q lea y me sepa ayudar,todos los leds tienen una salida común q es el positivo a 9v.No hay ninguna resistencia para cada led ni una en serie con todos,hay drama si en lugar de una barra de 10 leds pongo 10 de 3mm???varia en algo,porq tengo todo armado y no se si conectarlo por temor a quemar los led, Algún consejo???


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2010)

1.- no no hay ningun problemas si pones 10 de 3m

2.- con lo de la resistencia...

ahi si te quedo un poco mal no he hecho la prueba....
mi consejo mientras investigas mas o alguien nos apoya.....

deberias poner resistencias limitadoras para cada uno de los leds.... 

yo creo que con 680 o 820 ohm podria ir bien... 
saludos


----------



## colmenares58 (Jun 15, 2010)

hola a todos y en especial a lubeck gracias por el apoyo entregado yo le coloque resistencias de 680 y quedo 1A nuevamente gracias


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, recién leo tu mensaje lubeck,Mi inquietud sobre ponerle o no un resistencia a los leds es porque hace un tiempo hice un tacometro con el mismo integrado y a leds con una barra de 10 como este medidor y no le puse ninguna resistencia limitadora y corre de lujo,el tema es q son leds de 5mm.Pero ayer probando con una fuente el voltaje de los de 3mm y el de 5mm es el mismo si no los pasas de 3 v o 3.5 no hay drama,y si no me equivoco los mA se regulan con el VR2 q Varia la luminosidad de los led,Sera correcto esto???
De ultima quemare un par de 3mm,El q no quema no aprende no???


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

> y si no me equivoco los mA se regulan con el VR2 q Varia la luminosidad de los led,Sera correcto esto???
> De ultima quemare un par de 3mm,El q no quema no aprende no???



puede ser...suena muy coherente.....

no olvides comentarnos  como te fue con las pruebas... voy a indagar mas sobre el asunto... para hacerlo mas cientificamente 

saludos...


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 16, 2010)

Dale dale Ya tengo la placa armada y un PCB hecho en wisard pero muy atravesado porq tengo q reducir espacio ya q va dentro de un tablero, pero su lo Laburo y lo emprolijo lo subo.Ya perfore todo el tablero y le integre los leds asi q anda o anda:enfadado::enfadado:
En cuanto lo termine subo todo lo q pueda fotos y PCB.
Gracias Nuevamente


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 16, 2010)

Buenas Volví y no con muy buenas noticias.Estoy en la mesa de trabajo probando y no pasa nada.En este momento tengo el circuito conectado en una fuente con la barra de leds sin dar síntomas de arrancar.
Me estoy tomando el trabajo de medir pista por pista el voltaje y amperaje tal cual simula el livewire y hasta ahora esta todo ok.
Y estoy haciendo todo 2 veces con el flotante arriba y abajo,sin respuesta por part de los led,
Alguien sabe cuanto es el minimo de señal q soporta el LM3914??Porque en el simulador me dice 223mV con el flotante al mínimo y 1.28v con el flotante al maximo,
OJO cave aclarar q con los preset ya regulados a la milésima,Si los varian dan hasta 5v en la entrada del IC.

Ayudaaaaaaaaaa alguien save con cuanto es lo minimo que trabaja el LM3914 en el pin 5 (signal)
Mientras seguiré probando


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

segun la ficha de datos 100nA....

cual es la resistencia de tu flotador.... no crees que vaya por ahi....


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 16, 2010)

NOP porque es la misma que simulo en el live wire,y como te dige los datos soy identicos,Pero sigo sin tener respuesta,Es mas en los led tengo en la ssalida de cada uno el voltaje de 7,5V y 9 en la entrada osea;NO entiendo,jajaja,seguire probando,Pero primero a comer algo sino no me da mas las ganas jeje,
Ire comentando como sigue.

Bueno probando y probando encontré la falla,pero era por error mio asi q el esquema anda bien es muy exacto ya q a la mitad del recorrido del flotante 5 leds estaban encendidos,Incluso lo calibre para q cuando el flotante llegue al fondo quede una luz encendida para q quede como luz de reserva ya que por mas que el flotante este al fondo al tanque le queda nafta como para ir a cualquier estación y cargar combustible

Asi q el que quería luz testigo de reserva acá la tiene,je.... pero con 9 leds mas que suplantan la aguja q nunca marca lo q realmente queda en el deposito,

Gracias a este foro termine el proyecto así q no lo duden y participen q entre todos  siempre sale algo  

Apenas lo instale subo las fotos de como fue quedadndo


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 16, 2010)

Acabo de terminar de armar la moto,Lo único q puedo hacer es poner el circuito y el pcb definitivos y ya terminado y los materiales,junto con un video de como quedo funcionando, También Aclarar como es el tema de la regulación de acuerdo a los valores del flotante.Pero fotos de mi placa no porq esta tan Achicada por falta de espacio q no se entiende nada.

Yo empece aca por un tacometro y me encanto pero paso mucho hasta q me registre y recien ahora participe en algo

En cuanto me haga un ratito subo todo y redacto todas las salvedades.
Hasta entonces
Gracias por todo


----------



## colmenares58 (Jun 17, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Hola a todos, recién leo tu mensaje lubeck,Mi inquietud sobre ponerle o no un resistencia a los leds es porque hace un tiempo hice un tacometro con el mismo integrado y a leds con una barra de 10 como este medidor y no le puse ninguna resistencia limitadora y corre de lujo,el tema es q son leds de 5mm.Pero ayer probando con una fuente el voltaje de los de 3mm y el de 5mm es el mismo si no los pasas de 3 v o 3.5 no hay drama,y si no me equivoco los mA se regulan con el VR2 q Varia la luminosidad de los led,Sera correcto esto???
> De ultima quemare un par de 3mm,El q no quema no aprende no???



una inquietud no podes colocar el diagrama del tcometro que armaste porque me interesa 
quiero que mi moto tenga todo el tablero basado en leds gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 17, 2010)

aca hay uno muy popular... por si te interesa... y mientras te contesta intro...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

y me parece que se basa en el mismo integrado....


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 17, 2010)

Perdon por tardar en respondert colmenares58 pasa q trabajo con camioneros y tengo que trabajar cuando ellos arriban a mi ciudad y hoy me toco de tarde.:enfadado::enfadado:
Eco eco eco,el q hice es con un lm3914 y es la primera vercion de MNICOLAU,el mas simple.Aca en el foro solo vas a encontrar la vercion final 7.10,Pero si queres la primera q solo trae el tacometro de diez led, pedicelo al autor  del foro q te paso lubeck,o bien armate la ultima con todos los chiches.La q yo arme es simple y no cuesta tanto para hacerla ya q no es muy intrincado el pcb y no tendria q darte dramas.Entra en ese foro y Consultale al Creador de esta maravilla.MNICOLAU,

Yo por mi parte pienzo vender el mio y armar el ultimo

Lubeck:Mañana subo el diagrama y fotos de el medidor terminado en un post dedicado a ello hoy no tuve tiempo

Hasta la proxima


----------



## matiluchi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola gente, tengo un inconveniente con el circuito subido en este tema, el circuito funciona y todo pero me marca al revés , o sea cuando el flotante esta arriba (Marcaria lleno) tengo todos los leds apagados y cuando lo voy bajando (Bajandolo al vacio del tanque) se van encendiendo los leds. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con esto. Un dato mi flotante tiene una resistencia de 3 Ω mas o menos cuando esta arriba (Lleno) y 33 Ω cuando esta abajo (Vacio).
Muchas Gracias de antemano  

El circuito que arme es el de la foto, disculpas y gracias por responder tan rapido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2014)

Intercambiá de posición R1 con VR3


----------



## matiluchi (Oct 28, 2014)

Perfecto viejo, ahora si anda un caño! Muchas Gracias, era una_ tontería_ jeje.

A la tarde a comprar plaqueta y a soldar!


----------



## matiluchi (Oct 29, 2014)

Gente tengo otro problema, en la pc el circuito funciona barbaro, pero en el protoboard varian los leds y todo pero encienden 3 leds juntos despues otros 3 y por ultimo los otros uno por uno... Que se podra hacer?.
Gracias


----------



## culonico (Mar 7, 2015)

Capo tengo un gol así, murió el tablero, quería saber si tenes el circuito para hacer el nivel de combustible con led?


----------



## Moriyator (Abr 3, 2018)

Hola compañeros.

Quiero añadir un testigo de reserva de combustible a mi Ford Escort porque no lo incluye. Había pensado en usar un comparador LM339 y un potenciómetro para regular uno de los voltajes de entrada y que se encienda un led cuando queden pocos litros.
El caso es que el cuadro esta sellado con plástico y no tengo acceso a los conectores del reloj de gasolina así que se me ha ocurrido conectarlo directamente al flotador.

He estado revisándolo y hay 5 cables, pero no sé de cual sacar la señal. Adjunto foto y diagrama esquemático.
Supongo que los grandes serán la alimentación, pero no lo sé.

¿Alguien tiene diagrama de conexsiones de esta pieza o sabe la solución a mi problema? 

PD: Es un Ford Escort xr3i de 1992. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Creo que los dos mas gruesos son de la bomba de combustible , así que tendrás que medir los voltajes de los otros tres , con tanque medio vacío y luego medio lleno.


----------



## Moriyator (Abr 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que los dos mas gruesos son de la bomba de combustible , así que tendrás que medir los voltajes de los otros tres , con tanque medio vacío y luego medio lleno.



Gracias DOSMETROS, pero he descubierto que el circuito no funciona bien. La bomba de combustible sí es alimentada con 12V, pero el sistema de indicador de combustible no le llega nada.

He estado haciendo pruebas e investigando y he descubierto que los dos gruesos son positivo y negativo (rojo/negro y marrón, respectivamente) de la bomba de combustible; el fino  del centro (marrón/verde) es una toma de tierra al chasis; y los otros dos finos son los estremos de la resistencia del aforador (marrón y marrón/negro).

Como la resistencia del aforador funciona bien, he decidido replicar el sistema para aprovechandola, pero no sé con que voltaje e intensidad alimentarla para que no se queme.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

El indicador funciona bien? le llga tensión cuando la llave esta en contacto, cuando esta apagdo no le llega nada


----------



## Moriyator (Abr 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El indicador funciona bien? le llga tensión cuando la llave esta en contacto, cuando esta apagdo no le llega nada



No, no funciona.

Pensaba que no se levantaba la aguja por falta de combustible, ya que es un coche antiguo que estoy restaurando y no tenía combustible en el tanque；pero hace poco hice pruebas, llené el tanque y no funciona.

Intentaré hacer pruebas con el reloj a ver si es solo que no le llega la alimentación que necesita.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Probalemente este cortado algún cable o algún fusible que agrupa varios artefactos,
De que auto y modelo se trata, tal vez pueda conseguir el diagrama eléctrico del mismo
El potenciometro lo has medido? al mover el flotante cambia el valor midiendo con un tester?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

El relój tiene dos bobinas a 90º. La primer bobina pone la aguja sobre 0 (tanque vacío) y la otra tironea de la aguja hacia tanque lleno


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Aquí te dejo un diagrama que te será de mucha utilidad





	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 7, 2018

Como ves allí esta donde podes colocar la luz testigo que que queres


----------



## Moriyator (Abr 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Probalemente este cortado algún cable o algún fusible que agrupa varios artefactos,
> De que auto y modelo se trata, tal vez pueda conseguir el diagrama eléctrico del mismo
> El potenciometro lo has medido? al mover el flotante cambia el valor midiendo con un tester?


Es un Ford Escort xr3i 1.8 105CV. 
Mañana revisaré fusibles por si acaso y el potenciómetro, pero estoy casi seguro de que ambas cosas estan bien.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 7, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El relój tiene dos bobinas a 90º. La primer bobina pone la aguja sobre 0 (tanque vacío) y la otra tironea de la aguja hacia tanque lleno


Muchas gracias, mañana las comprobaré también.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 7, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Aquí te dejo un diagrama que te será de mucha utilidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por el diagrama. Mañana lo comprobaré todo y comento.


----------



## Moriyator (Abr 9, 2018)

Hola compañeros, revisé todo lo que me comentaron: fusibles, conexiones, el propio reloj... Al final conseguí que funcione, supongo que sería por un par de conexiones que no parecían estar muy bien.

Ahora bien, para añadir el testigo había pensado en usar un LM339. El cable que da la señal al medidor, da entre 6,5V( cuando está vacío)  y 3V (cuando está lleno), así que había pensado en compararlo con un valtaje fijo (por ejemplo 5,75 o 6) y encender un led cuando estuviera por encima de ese voltaje. Adjunto diagrama. 

Lo que no sé es cómo conseguir ajustar exactamente el voltaje de referencia partiendo de los 12-14 que da la batería. 
¿Alguna idea u otra solución?


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 20, 2020)

Buenas! Que tal! Me sume recién al foro, estoy necesitando hacer andar un testigo de nivel de reserva de combustible para una moto 110. Ya coloque el medidor que es de tipo digital creo porque no tiene flotante mecanico, de ahi salen dos cables, y en el tablero instale un led el problema es que no tengo conocimientos finos de electrónica. 
Adjunto unas fotos del medidor y el led(tiene una resistencia que ya la tenia soldada porque lo utilice de otro tablero) prende perfecto con 12v
Quisiera saber como puedo hacerlo funcionar!!  si pueden pasarme un diagrama para poder hacer la conexión. 
Saludos!!


----------



## sergiot (Ago 21, 2020)

eso que mostras es el sensor, en teoria muchos usan un ptc o ntc que con un poco de tension toman temperatura y varian su resistencia, esa temperatura es modificada por el combustible, cuando tiene combustible esta mas fria y cuando esta en el aire esta mucho mas caliente, hasta acá esta todo lindo en teoria, pero tenes que mostrar o analizar a donde se conecta eso, y si realmente es asi, imagino que eso trajo un manual o algo como información.


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 21, 2020)

Muchas Gracias por responder sergiot !
La verdad no trajo un manual de como colocar.
Lo que hice fue colocar el sensor en el tanque y el led en el tablero pero no conecté nada todavía, quiero saber como tendría que ser la conexión. Necesito que el led se apagué entonces cuando está frió o sea lleno y se prenda cuando se calienta o sea baja el nivel de combustible ! Pero no se que resistencia o como hacer la conexión! Tendré que medir la resistencia en principio?


----------



## sergiot (Ago 21, 2020)

pero no se conecta en forma directa, para que suceda eso tenes que intercalar una electronica que detecte el sensor de nivel y active o no el encendido del led, no es asi tan simple como unir una cosa con la otra.


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 21, 2020)

Si entiendo que se debe interponer una electronica y eso es lo que quiero que me ayuden!! Como hacer esa electronica o como debo conectar el circuito


----------



## sergiot (Ago 21, 2020)

Bien, hay un chip o unos cuantos, que se usa para eso, se puede hacer con un OP en modo comparador y ajustar un umbral de tension que al comparar con la tension del lado del sensor, cambie de estado, se hace con un poco de histeresis asi no esta parpadea el led por las variaciones en la lectura del sensor.
El chip no recuerdo el codigo, pero se lo usa tambien como vumetro para enceder led's segun el volumen de audio.


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 21, 2020)

Buena data el problema es que no estoy entendiendo nada!! No soy electrico! Jeje me gustaría si pueden darme un diagrama de circuito o una serie de indicaciones para probar si funciona.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 21, 2020)

Si no estoy mal ese sensor es de una LF250ST  Ref: 34810-LF250ST, si no tienes los suficientes conocimientos, te sugiero que la lleves a un taller especializado.

Yo optaría por instalar otro tipo de sensor


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 21, 2020)

Michas gracias por tu aporte! Ya tengo ese sensor instalado, ahora quiero encontrarle la vuelta, me doy maña y tengo taller quiero ver si le encuentro la vuelta. Medi el sensor y poniendo el tester en ohms RX10 marca 250 vacío y 150 lleno.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2020)

Ese sensor solo querés que excite el led o tambien va a algun indicador con aguja???


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 21, 2020)

Solo el led! Perdon en RX10 me da 250 vacio y 150 lleno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2020)

Trata de dibujar un circuito de como está conectado


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 21, 2020)

No esta conectado todavia solo el led por un lado y el sensor por otro. No esta puesto en la moto lo estube probando con la bateria y el tester


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2020)

Ok. El problema con ese sensor es que parece estar pensado para activar algun instrumento de aguja que indique el nivel de combustible. Si le ponemos una resistencia en serie con la entrada de tensión, corremos el riesgo de alterar la corriente que circula y cambiar el patron de calentamiento/enfriamiento que mide el nivel del líquido.

Con los valores que te dá el  sensor (150 lleno y 250 vacío) podemos hacer una prueba:
Conectá una resistencia de 33 ohms en serie con el sensor y conectá todo eso a la batería, y medí tensión entre donde se junta la resistencia y el sensor, y el (-) de la batería. Algo así:

Publicá cuanto te dió esa tension con el tanque lleno y el tanque vacío.


----------



## Markitosinc (Ago 21, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. El problema con ese sensor es que parece estar pensado para activar algun instrumento de aguja que indique el nivel de combustible. Si le ponemos una resistencia en serie con la entrada de tensión, corremos el riesgo de alterar la corriente que circula y cambiar el patron de calentamiento/enfriamiento que mide el nivel del líquido.
> 
> Con los valores que te dá el  sensor (150 lleno y 250 vacío) podemos hacer una prueba:
> Conectá una resistencia de 33 ohms en serie con el sensor y conectá todo eso a la batería, y medí tensión entre donde se junta la resistencia y el sensor, y el (-) de la batería. Algo así:
> ...


Mañana voy a comprar la resistencia, tendria que ser ceramica cementada de 15w 33ohms? Tendria que comprar algo mas para luego seguir con el circuito al led?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 21, 2020)

Para un valor de aprox 200 ohms promedio de NTC o PTC, la resistencia de 33ohms con 2W va muy sobrada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2020)

Markitosinc dijo:


> Tendria que comprar algo mas para luego seguir con el circuito al led?


Probablemente si, pero primero vamos a ver si obtenés mas o menos 1V de diferencia de tension, lo que "indicaría" que no hemos alterado mucho la respuesta del sensor al limitar la corriente que circula a través de el.
Si sale bien, seguimos.


----------



## Mattho (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola Buenas, 

Estaba pensando poner una luz testigo o dos,  al medidor de combustible de una Mahindra scorpio con motor diesel y esto porque a veces maneja mi mujer,  que ya dos veces se ha quedado sin combustible por no estar atenta al panel y creo que una luz se ve de reojo y facilita la vida.
¿y por qué dos? porque en los vehículos con motor diesel no recomiendan andar con el mínimo, entonces me gustaría poner una luz que se ilumine a medio estanque y otra que lo haga cuando ya esté en fase critica como  última oportunidad.
¿Qué se necesita para hacer algo así?,
Se usar el multimetro   más menos entiendo el diagrama  y poco más.
Agradeceré la ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2021)

Marca el nivel en tablero con aguja , a la antigua o con display ?

Sino deberemos tomar señal del medidor de nivel en tanque . . .


----------



## Mattho (Ene 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marca el nivel en tablero con aguja , a la antigua o con display ?
> 
> Sino deberemos tomar señal del medidor de nivel en tanque . . .


Es con aguja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2021)

El medidor ese de aguja tiene tres conexiones , una es masa , la otra el positivo de la llave de ignición que "tironea" a tanque vacío y la tercera conexión viene del medidor del tanque que tironéa a tanque lleno.

Tenés que localizar ese tercer cable dónde te resulte mas cómodo y luego construir o comprar un voltímetro a led y eliges los dos que mas te gusten para indicar 1/4 de tanque y reserva.

Saludos !


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El medidor ese de aguja tiene tres conexiones , una es masa , la otra el positivo de la llave de ignición que "tironea" a tanque vacío y la tercera conexión viene del medidor del tanque que tironéa a tanque lleno.
> 
> Tenés que localizar ese tercer cable dónde te resulte mas cómodo y luego construir o comprar un voltímetro a led y eliges los dos que mas te gusten para indicar 1/4 de tanque y reserva.
> 
> Saludos !


Excepto que sea un modelo posterior al año 2000. Normalmente modelos de 15/20 años para acá ya no usan ese tipo de instrumentos sino que son controlados digitalmente por lo que la linea que viene del medidor de combustible va al microcontrolador y este directamente o a través de un driver maneja el instrumento(que puede ser a bobina móvil o paso a paso). Sin olvidar que hay ciertos fabricantes de SUV que usan dos medidores de combustibles porque el tanque esta partido en dos secciones.

Quedarse sin combustible es difícil. A menos que se haga un uso prolongado (por ejemplo un viaje de 600km) se verifica el medidor antes de salir y si hay poco se carga combustible. El medidor de combustible es el que menos hace falta observar.

Arriesgarse a romper el tablero de instrumentos no me parece lógico y mas aun cuando, si son mas actuales, puede tener código de inmovilización y conseguir uno nuevo, después de romper el original, va a ser muy, pero muy caro, ademas que el vehiculo no arrancara hasta reparar el tablero.

Ahora, si son de los viejos, en los que va alimentación y la linea del medidor directamente al instrumento, adelante. Cuanto mucho solo se estropea el instrumento.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 14, 2021)

Yo Pondría un solo led RGB, 1/4 de tanque que ilumine Verde o amarillo y reserva cambie a rojo..asi es mas discreto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2021)

Yo le pegaría un cartel en el parabrisas que le recuerde cargar diesel si queda menos de 1/2 tanque.
Tiene cero electrónica, no se arriesga a destruir nada y los restos del adhesivo se limpian con alcohol. Un típico win-win


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2021)

O que cargue antes de usarlo, y cada dia....  🤷‍♂️ 

El mio (gol del 94), tiene una conexion extra, que no se usa, en el flotador para indicar la reserva (que no la lleva originalmente en el tablero)
Habria que ver esa parte si tiene alguna conexion extra si aun sigues con esa idea...


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 14, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> O que cargue antes de usarlo, y cada dia....  🤷‍♂️
> 
> El mio (gol del 94), tiene una conexion extra, que no se usa, en el flotador para indicar la reserva (que no la lleva originalmente en el tablero)
> Habria que ver esa parte si tiene alguna conexion extra si aun sigues con esa idea...



Es a lo que me refería, estas hablando de un auto de casi 30 años de antigüedad. Y si es el que creo, el que tiene 6 LED en el medio, no tiene electrónica, solo un regulador de 10v para los instrumentos y pará de contar.

Los terminales de ese tablero están a la vista, los nuevos hay que desarmar para llegar a las conexiones y, si no se tiene extremo cuidado, se puede terminar rompiendo los motores en el peor de los casos, en el mejor de los casos la aguja quedara marcando cualquier cosa porque no es trivial colocarlas en su posición original. Sin contar de que se dañe la electrónica por algún error.

Incluso el instrumento medidor de combustible del GOL es delicadísimo y eso que ni siquiera es de bobina, es térmico (funciona con un bimetal).

Cuando el problema es de memoria, me quedo con la solución del DR.Z.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2021)

Exactamente. Pero incluso se le puede adaptar el del GOL Power (G3), solo se necesita para el velocimetro el sensor, pero ese es otro tema.
Seria interesante que diga si dispone de OBD el auto, o el año de fabricacion para buscar informacion


----------



## Mattho (Ene 15, 2021)

Agradezco lo que dicen.
Adjunto el diagrama.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2021)

Mides el voltaje en el cable indicado !


----------



## Mattho (Ene 16, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo le pegaría un cartel en el parabrisas que le recuerde cargar diesel si queda menos de 1/2 tanque.
> Tiene cero electrónica, no se arriesga a destruir nada y los restos del adhesivo se limpian con alcohol. Un típico
> 
> 
> ...


Voy paso a paso.
Ahí les dejo foto con  el panel de instrumentos y el enchufe.
Cuando Joven tenía un Lada 2106 copia de un Fiat 125, era bien simple y antes tuve un Peugeot 404 hecho en Argentina con caja de cambios hecha en Chile, una maravilla de auto y fácil de entender y querer.
Éste cacharro actual, no es complicado pero tiene sus cositas semi modernas que no entiendo bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2021)

Es el pin 2 de la ficha , debería estar indicado el pin 1.

Si no lo está , el otro "2" es el pin 11 que es la luz de "Park Brake" que sería muy facil de identificar a tester ! 

*P.D.*: Ahhhhhhh , además tiene indicados los colores


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 16, 2021)

Es de los modelos viejos .

Vaciá el tanque.
Medí en el cable la tensión y anotala.
Llená, mas o menos, 1/4 del tanque y volvé a medir la tensión.
Repetí el paso 3 si queres mas puntos. 
Con esa tabla ya tenes para armar un comparador con un LM393 (por ejemplo) si solo vas a usar 1 o 2 LED (1 o 2 niveles) o un LM339 si vas a usar mas (y hasta 4 niveles).

El problema con mas de un LED es que vas a ver una luz encendida siempre (1/4 tanque por ejemplo) y después de un rato va a dejar de prestarle atención y se vuelve al problema original.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 16, 2021)

Fuente
Otro con Buzzer , Asi no se olvida de cargarle gasoil..🤭





Fuente


----------

